# scott steel mountain bike...thoughts?



## mtncruiser62 (Jul 31, 2009)

i'm looking at an older scott frame for yet another project bike. i don't know anything about it and can't find anything helpful online, maybe someone out there can give me some decent insight. 

i can't remember the model name, which doesn't help any but i know it says something about pro, race, or team on it. it has ritchey dropouts and someone decked it out in full xtr m900 components and wheelset or it came with that setup. i am only getting the frame, but the fact that those components are on it makes me think it was a high end bike in it's day. anything helps, im on the fence.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

There were models called both a ro" and a "Team" in the mid 90's. The Team came with XT and the Pro with XTR. The catalog says that they use the same tubing, but the Pro has fillet brazed fast-back style chain stays, while the Team was fully TIG-welded. I've not ridden them, but I remember really liking them when looking at them at a local shop that carried them.

I did by a lower end (RSX equipped) Scott road bike in 1995, and it was not particularly nice.


----------



## mtncruiser62 (Jul 31, 2009)

from what i could find online i'm thinking it's a scott pro racing. i think i might just have to snag it, sounds like a well built frame.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mtncruiser62 said:


> i think i might just have to snag it, sounds like a well built frame.


At a minimum, if the M900 is in good shape, it's a great donor bike......:thumbsup: Now bring pics!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

My memory of 1990s pre-carbon Scott bikes is that whatever the frame material, whatever the spec, they were horribly heavy...........a friend had the aluminum framed, XT equipped Unishock sporting model - 35lbs if it was an ounce! Of course they've gone to the other extreme these days, I believe someone has managed to build a suspension fork equipped, 2 x 9 Scale hardtail that weighs sub 15lbs.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> My memory of 1990s pre-carbon Scott bikes is that whatever the frame material, whatever the spec, they were horribly heavy...........a friend had the aluminum framed, XT equipped Unishock sporting model - 35lbs if it was an ounce! Of course they've gone to the other extreme these days, I believe someone has managed to build a suspension fork equipped, 2 x 9 Scale hardtail that weighs sub 15lbs.


the Tem and Pro had lightweight prestige frames. I remeber reading a test at MBA and the bike had steep 72/74 angles coupled w/ 22.5in top tube. that's an 18in.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> My memory of 1990s pre-carbon Scott bikes is that whatever the frame material, whatever the spec, they were horribly heavy...........a friend had the aluminum framed, XT equipped Unishock sporting model - 35lbs if it was an ounce!


wow, that'd be roughly a 13lb frame (3X more than the average 4lb aluminum frame). Maybe they filled it with lead.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a 91 Scott CST team a while back with full XC Pro. Seemed like a pretty decent bike but I just bought it as a doner for the components. I don't remember it being especially heavy though.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> wow, that'd be roughly a 13lb frame (3X more than the average 4lb aluminum frame).


So Scott was competing with GT in that category


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shayne said:


> So Scott was competing with GT in that category


 i had a GT karakoram 90 and it was very heavy. like.. REALLY heavy.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My older Scott Team: SE brakes, U in back, rear cable runs through a small tube in the top tube, like an old road bike. 

Year? Not sure, but it was the first year for Shimano 7 speed, came with LX I believe.

Suntour xc thumbies on now. Deore xt seatpost, Specialized lambda seat,control tech stem & bar ends, Scott LF bars, Ritchey cranks, w suntour pedals...

No lightwieght, but over the years this tank has been abused by more people than Lindsay Lohan!

Winter bike, camping w/racks, trailers, kid seats, racing, tool mule for trail work, loaner to pals for racing, urban night bike, commuter with fenders, etc, etc. My POS bike, but I really can't complain!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> wow, that'd be roughly a 13lb frame (3X more than the average 4lb aluminum frame). Maybe they filled it with lead.


Wellllll, despite the fact that your reply was clearly designed to express scorn and contempt for my post, I'll answer it good-naturedly. The bike in question was a 1992 or 1993 model I believe - at the time I had two bikes, a Team USA Klein attitude and a Marin Bear Valley, the Marin had XT derailleurs, skinwall Smokes and an ATAC stem but was otherwise pretty much stock, I seem to remember it weighing a little over 28.5lbs. I never weighed the Scott but it hefted a whole lot heavier than the Marin, indeed most of my friends expressed surprise that an aluminum bike (still something of a rarity in the small English town I was living in in 1993) should weigh so much. I'll give you that 35lbs is probably hyperbole on my part, but it certainly wasn't a gram under 30lb, by your calculations that would make the frame 8lbs in weight, twice your stated average.

I wouldn't imagine anyone who wrenches in a bike shop would be too surprised at an aluminum bike over 30lbs either. I personally had a alu-framed Deore equipped Giant 3" x 3" full suspension bike in my stand about a month ago that read a hair over 40lbs on the digital shop scale. And no, it wasn't a downhill bike.

EDIT: Oh! and how could I forget the 24" wheeled ( yup, a kids bike) Jeep branded BSO that after nearly giving me a hernia amazed and delighted all the wrenches present with a weight just a few grams shy of the magic 50lb mark!


----------



## mtncruiser62 (Jul 31, 2009)

looks like i might pick it up with all the m900 goodies. i will know in the next hour or so. i think it is mid 90's, it looks to have a 1 1/8" head tube.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> I never weighed the Scott but it hefted a whole lot heavier than the Marin,


That reminds of a semi-rare, but no doubt one of my favorite internet sales spiels where the seller states his bike is so light that he can lift it with a finger. Sometimes they even go so far as to say their pinky finger alone can do the task.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll have you know I regularly win "guess the weight" at work, my pinkies are tuned to the nearest 1/100th gram!


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Not that heavy*

I still have my 94ish Scott Team Racing around and use it as a kid hauler. It is made out of Ritchey Prestige tubing w/ Ritchey drop outs. I can't comment on the component setup as mine was a replacement for a lower level frame (can't remember the name) that cracked at the drive side drop out chain stay weld, while climbing. I just happened to know the guy who was running the Customer Service/Warranty dept. for them in Boulder at the time and he set me up. Not a bad bike and was never heavy.

Good luck with whatever you do with it.


----------



## mtncruiser62 (Jul 31, 2009)

i got it last night, it is a pro racing i believe mid 90's. someone swapped out the front end with a schwinn handlebar and stem and mozo fork, so i'm missing the front xtr brake and wheel as well as the origonal fork but i was planning on stripping all the parts off it anyway. i'll post some pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mtncruiser62 said:


> i got it last night, it is a pro racing i believe mid 90's. someone swapped out the front end with a schwinn handlebar and stem and mozo fork, so i'm missing the front xtr brake and wheel as well as the origonal fork but i was planning on stripping all the parts off it anyway. i'll post some pics if anyone is interested.


is it heavy? i was always curious about the mozo fork.


----------



## mtncruiser62 (Jul 31, 2009)

it feels very front heavy right now, so i think the fork is probably heavy. i'm gonna tear it down and i'll get a better idea


----------

